# I would like to introduce my new darling little girl........



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so thrilled with this little one. She is such a sweetheart, I am incredibly lucky.

Having real trouble with names, ended up with Cherry or Lola. So far we have meshed them and are calling her CherryLola.  

She is the best headtilter ever, she melts my heart.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwww, she is a gorgeous little girl!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a little sweetheart. :wub:


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

So very cute!!! She looks like a Cherry to me...just my 2 cents 

Whatever you end up with I am sure you are going to be hearing her called the "cutest thing ever" by everyone who sees her


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Be still my Heart!!!! Just adorable.......Miss CherryLola, welcome to SM!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

She's precious :wub: Congrats, I love her little headtilt.


----------



## notori (Mar 21, 2005)

QUOTE (morganm @ Oct 9 2009, 05:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838324


> So very cute!!! She looks like a Cherry to me...just my 2 cents
> 
> Whatever you end up with I am sure you are going to be hearing her called the "cutest thing ever" by everyone who sees her [/B]


May I ask where did you get the material for the pad your Maltese is laying on?
Char
Notori~Maltese


----------



## notori (Mar 21, 2005)

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Oct 9 2009, 05:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838318


> I am so thrilled with this little one. She is such a sweetheart, I am incredibly lucky.
> 
> Having real trouble with names, ended up with Cherry or Lola. So far we have meshed them and are calling her CherryLola.
> 
> ...


Darling!
Char
Notori~Maltese


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

OMG, totally precious! I love Cherry!! Lola is cute too! Enjoy! :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (notori @ Oct 9 2009, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838332


> QUOTE (morganm @ Oct 9 2009, 05:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838324





> So very cute!!! She looks like a Cherry to me...just my 2 cents
> 
> Whatever you end up with I am sure you are going to be hearing her called the "cutest thing ever" by everyone who sees her [/B]


May I ask where did you get the material for the pad your Maltese is laying on?
Char
Notori~Maltese
[/B][/QUOTE]

She just on a chair or window seat. The green window seat one is velvet. The chair is velvet-like


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you everyone  She is being sooo good. Really well socialized and even slept through the night. She is just over 12 weeks. I bathed her today. I am not good at putting in a topnot onto a wriggley puppy yet.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

She is both ridiculously cute and crazy gorgeous!! :wub: *SIGH* Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

She is just a little sweetie :wub:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Awwie she is adorable!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww finally! She is such a pretty girl! :wub: :wub: Where is she from? And your pictures are amazing, what camera do you use?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Aww, I just LOVE the name Cherry! She definitely looks like a Cherry to me!  Congrats on your new little girl!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 9 2009, 06:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838343


> Awwwww finally! She is such a pretty girl! :wub: :wub: Where is she from? And your pictures are amazing, what camera do you use?[/B]


She is a Bonnie's Angel :wub: I am sooo lucky. The wait is very long, but worth it. After losing my little Sophie I started to look elsewhere as I didn't want to wait any longer in an empty house  then Bonnie said she had a little girl for me. She heals my heart.

Camera is a D300 Nikon  Lens 85 1.4 I am very spoiled.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations! She is a real beauty :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She's adorable!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Oct 9 2009, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838347


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 9 2009, 06:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838343





> Awwwww finally! She is such a pretty girl! :wub: :wub: Where is she from? And your pictures are amazing, what camera do you use?[/B]


She is a Bonnie's Angel :wub: I am sooo lucky. The wait is very long, but worth it. After losing my little Sophie I started to look elsewhere as I didn't want to wait any longer in an empty house  then Bonnie said she had a little girl for me. She heals my heart.

Camera is a D300 Nikon  Lens 85 1.4 I am very spoiled.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Awwwwww! How long were you on her waiting list? And did you ship the puppy via airplane to Canada?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 9 2009, 07:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838355


> QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Oct 9 2009, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838347





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 9 2009, 06:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838343





> Awwwww finally! She is such a pretty girl! :wub: :wub: Where is she from? And your pictures are amazing, what camera do you use?[/B]


She is a Bonnie's Angel :wub: I am sooo lucky. The wait is very long, but worth it. After losing my little Sophie I started to look elsewhere as I didn't want to wait any longer in an empty house  then Bonnie said she had a little girl for me. She heals my heart.

Camera is a D300 Nikon  Lens 85 1.4 I am very spoiled.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Awwwwww! How long were you on her waiting list? And did you ship the puppy via airplane to Canada?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Not sure exactly..... many months. She was flown, hand delivered by Tiger to my daughter in Toronto, who drove her up to me for my birthday


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Yeh another Angel she is darling I love the name Cherry


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

She is gorgeous :wub: :wub: :wub: 
Congrats!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, congratulations on your beautiful little girl!! I am so happy for you!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you everyone, she is lying beside me right now, giving me the occasional little licks :wub2: Ahhh! such a sweetie.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Here is Bonnie's picture. Isn't it lovely?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh, I love her :wub: I adorabe the first picture


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She is simply *PRECIOUS*!!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Your baby is gorgeous!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

She is the perfect picture of LOVE! She's so adorable. :wub: :wub: I like both names a lot, but really love the name Cherry!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Awwww! what a little doll. Love CherryLola, too cute.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Congrats!! She's beautiful :wub: :wub: I'm sure she was well worth the wait!!


----------



## princessbellasmom (Dec 28, 2008)

she is ADORABLE!!! She is soo precious!!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

she melt my heart too.she so gorgeous. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

CherryLola is stunningly gorgeous!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: And, the pictures of her are beautiful, too! :wub: :wub: 

I've always loved the name Cherry. :wub: :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

okay, I'm jealous. She's precious.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Another Bonnie's Angel! She is truly precious! :wub: 
Please post lots of pictures.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

CUTE!!! Aww she is just absolutely darling, you must be in heaven. She is definitely a dream girl :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

How cute! I keep wanting to say CherryCola. LOL


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful baby girl. La la la la Lola.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, what a beautiful little Angel! :wub: You must be on :cloud9: - I'm very happy for you!!


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats!!! She is a doll baby :wub: :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh what a absolute little angel.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Congratulations and all the best! :biggrin:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Oct 10 2009, 12:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838451


> How cute! I keep wanting to say CherryCola. LOL[/B]


Yes, that is why it kinda seemed ok  She was probably going to be a Lola before she arrived but then when she got here she didn't seem like a Lola, going between the two names, I haven't been able to decide on one. I may keep her formal name CherryLola, but will likely use one or the other, so as not to totally confuse her


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (KAG @ Oct 10 2009, 12:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838453


> Beautiful baby girl. La la la la Lola.
> xoxoxoxo[/B]


LOL what a great pic.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for all your lovely responses :grouphug: 

She again slept completely through the night. No accidents yet, except she seems to think she should pee on her pee pads and sometimes poo on her bed.  

Cherry seems to be the name of choice for her on here  I will try and call her a name for a day and see how it works out. I should buy her a cherry and see if she likes them LOL.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She's definitely a cutie. I agree with everyone else on the name Cherry. It's different and I love names that are different. She'll need lots of cherry toys.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava says "Welcome home Cuz'"!!!! :chili: 


what a beautiful baby :smheat: .....yep, life is a sundae and she's the Cherry on top alright :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Congrats!! She is simply perfect. :tender: Love the name CherryLola. Welcome to SM!! Can't wait to watch her grow up.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Oct 10 2009, 10:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838529


> Ava says "Welcome home Cuz'"!!!! :chili:
> 
> 
> what a beautiful baby :smheat: .....yep, life is a sundae and she's the Cherry on top alright :wub:[/B]


Fank you Ava, you are sooo pwetty, wuv Chewwy.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Oct 10 2009, 10:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838540


> Congrats!! She is simply perfect. :tender: Love the name CherryLola. Welcome to SM!! Can't wait to watch her grow up.[/B]


Thanks, I am liking the name more and more, Cherry for short


----------



## notori (Mar 21, 2005)

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Oct 9 2009, 06:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838356


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 9 2009, 07:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838355





> QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Oct 9 2009, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838347





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 9 2009, 06:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838343





> Awwwww finally! She is such a pretty girl! :wub: :wub: Where is she from? And your pictures are amazing, what camera do you use?[/B]


She is a Bonnie's Angel :wub: I am sooo lucky. The wait is very long, but worth it. After losing my little Sophie I started to look elsewhere as I didn't want to wait any longer in an empty house  then Bonnie said she had a little girl for me. She heals my heart.

Camera is a D300 Nikon  Lens 85 1.4 I am very spoiled.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Awwwwww! How long were you on her waiting list? And did you ship the puppy via airplane to Canada?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Not sure exactly..... many months. She was flown, hand delivered by Tiger to my daughter in Toronto, who drove her up to me for my birthday 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Tiger is awsome! He loves these little guys and you always get your pup safe and sound.
Char 
Notori~Maltese


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (notori @ Oct 10 2009, 11:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838551


> Tiger is awsome! He loves these little guys and you always get your pup safe and sound.
> Char
> Notori~Maltese[/B]


He really is, my daughter was gushing about how nice he is. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:smheat: :smheat: :smheat: Oh my gosh! Your baby is sooooooo perfect!!!!! Congratulations. Enjoy every second. My girl is 7 mo. already and I miss the baby face. She sounds and looks like she was well worth the wait. I love the name Cherry Lola because it's different and adorable.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

She is such a doll!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

AWW she is ADORABLE! :wub: She made me laugh, sooooooooooo darling. I wish you many happy years ahead together.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Oct 10 2009, 11:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838732


> AWW she is ADORABLE! :wub: She made me laugh, sooooooooooo darling. I wish you many happy years ahead together.[/B]


She has had us really laughing these last few days. She took a liking to my husbands glasses this morning, grabbed them off him and was proudly marching off with them, head held high.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (Maisie and Me @ Oct 10 2009, 09:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838701


> :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: Oh my gosh! Your baby is sooooooo perfect!!!!! Congratulations. Enjoy every second. My girl is 7 mo. already and I miss the baby face. She sounds and looks like she was well worth the wait. I love the name Cherry Lola because it's different and adorable.[/B]


Yes the time passes quickly  Your little girl is precious, we need to see more pics.


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Your angel is precious


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, what a beautiful Angel! :wub: :wub: :wub: Congrats to you! I wish you many years of happiness together. :heart:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Isn't she adorable!! What a beauty. I love the name Cherry. It suits her. Welcome to SM Cherrylola!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Congratulations! She is so precious!! :wub: I'm so glad you finally have a new girl to love and cherish. I like both names. Have you thought of Cheri (French, meaning dear one/darling) as a play on word to Cherry?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Oct 12 2009, 02:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839208


> Congratulations! She is so precious!! :wub: I'm so glad you finally have a new girl to love and cherish. I like both names. Have you thought of Cheri (French, meaning dear one/darling) as a play on word to Cherry?[/B]


I did, but I kinda like the fruit  I will be buying her cherry toys and beds and such for fun. She is a smart little one. Growing really fast.


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

She's SO cute! :wub:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Awww... what a beauty she is! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

"Cherry" is an adorable name for her. She needs lots of cute little bows with cherries on them, too! :biggrin:


----------



## abbie (Jul 7, 2009)

Congrats on your precious new baby! She is a heart-melter for sure! I love her. When you decide you just cant handle the puppy phase, you can just send her to me!!!!! *k....wishful thinking  
belly rubs and nose kisses to sweet Cherry


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

A really sweet daring face! :wub: Congrats!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Oct 9 2009, 08:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838389


> Here is Bonnie's picture. Isn't it lovely?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the funniest and most precious picture Bonnie ever took! Soooo cute!! Look at CherryLola's eyes!! What a cute expression!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (abbie @ Oct 12 2009, 11:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839411


> Congrats on your precious new baby! She is a heart-melter for sure! I love her. When you decide you just cant handle the puppy phase, you can just send her to me!!!!! *k....wishful thinking
> belly rubs and nose kisses to sweet Cherry[/B]


Thank you, my days are full of puppy  No worries I can handle it :blink: 

"I like belly rubs, I give lots of nose kisses too, (I try to give lots mouth kisses too, but Mummy kinda turns away a bit, I don't know why. Mummy really loves that I am such a good girl. I even sleep all night, cos she gets grumpy if she doesn't get her sleep" love Cherry


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Oct 13 2009, 08:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839459


> QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Oct 9 2009, 08:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838389





> Here is Bonnie's picture. Isn't it lovely?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the funniest and most precious picture Bonnie ever took! Soooo cute!! Look at CherryLola's eyes!! What a cute expression!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


I KNOW! LOL, when you receive that picture you get on the phone straight away and tell her to send her ASAP. She is growing really quickly, I am kinda hoping it is a spurt because she is gaining rapidly. She is a really good eater. She is sooo good, cuddley and sweet. Yesterday she had some turkey, sweet potato and and cauli, Thanksgiving dinner. totally crashed after stretched out on the couch, soooo funny.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

What a darling little girl you have!!! Congrats!!!!! You're right, her head tilt is total perfection!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Oct 13 2009, 08:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839462


> QUOTE (princessre @ Oct 13 2009, 08:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=839459





> QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Oct 9 2009, 08:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838389





> Here is Bonnie's picture. Isn't it lovely?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the funniest and most precious picture Bonnie ever took! Soooo cute!! Look at CherryLola's eyes!! What a cute expression!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


I KNOW! LOL, when you receive that picture you get on the phone straight away and tell her to send her ASAP. She is growing really quickly, I am kinda hoping it is a spurt because she is gaining rapidly. She is a really good eater. She is sooo good, cuddley and sweet. Yesterday she had some turkey, sweet potato and and cauli, Thanksgiving dinner. totally crashed after stretched out on the couch, soooo funny.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Awww....sounds like you are in luuuurve with your little baby. I know you are in heaven. I just love Bonnie's little Angels!! Total sweetness. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------

